# 2Q



## RuralEngineer (Aug 2, 2014)

Diamond Resorts International (NYSERII) has released its 2nd quarter 2014 earnings report and investors liked it so much that the company’s stock quickly hit a new 52-week high, closing at $25.05 on July 31, with a volume of 1,020,729 shares. The stock had previously closed at $23.33.

Second Quarter 2014 Highlights

Total revenue increased $35.1 million, or 20.2%, to $209.0 million for the second quarter of 2014 from $173.9 million for the second quarter of 2013.
Hospitality and Management Services revenue grew by $9.6 million, or 22.6%, for the second quarter of 2014 compared to the second quarter of 2013. This growth was driven mainly by increased management fees as a result of the inclusion of the managed properties from the Island One and PMR Service Companies acquisitions (completed in July 2013), increased operating costs at the resort level which generated higher same-store management fee revenue and increased revenues from Club operations.
Vacation Interest Sales, net grew by $19.6 million, or 17.7%, for the second quarter of 2014 compared to the second quarter of 2013. 

This growth was driven by a:

4.7% increase in tours to 58,267 from 55,650
10.1% increase in transactions to 8,276 from 7,518 (reflecting closing percentages of 14.2% for 2014 and 13.5% for 2013)
10.6% increase in average transaction price to $17,713 from $16,012


----------



## kalima (Aug 2, 2014)

*?*

do you mind if I copy and paste this info onto a member run facebook page? They may find it interesting....are you a member of that page?


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Public information*



kalima said:


> do you mind if I copy and paste this info onto a member run facebook page? They may find it interesting....are you a member of that page?



Kalima, 

This is public information that is required to be shared by DRI by the SEC.

Did DRI state that they raised their prices for points?


----------



## artringwald (Aug 6, 2014)

kalima said:


> do you mind if I copy and paste this info onto a member run facebook page? They may find it interesting....are you a member of that page?



You can get all the detail here:

http://investors.diamondresorts.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=251836&p=quarterlyearnings


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 6, 2014)

A 1 in 7 closing ratio - a little higher than I had imagined would be the case.


----------

